
Apple says cheap battery replacements hurt iPhone sales - nitinreddy88
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/2/18165866/apple-iphone-sales-cheap-battery-replacement
======
mindcrime
_Apple says cheap battery replacements hurt iPhone sales_

Am I the only one thinking "Good!" in response to this? We don't need Apple
selling more iPhones to people who don't really need them. This is better for
the consumer, better for the environment, and probably even better for Apple
in the long-run. Yes, it costs them some short-term profits. So what?

------
MBCook
We don’t know this. We only know that they cited the battery program as an
issue in their profit forecast.

It’s possible they did that not because it stopped people from buying new
phones, but because they LOSE a bunch of money on every battery they replace
at $30. So many people took advantage of the program it may have simply made a
big dent in their profits.

